# What's the Most Beautiful-Sounding Language in the World?



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Yiddish, which combines the beauteous sounds of German and Hebrew together.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

French, Italian, and Arabic

I know bits and pieces of all of them and am dying to learn more. <3

(and when I say bits and pieces, it's usually just simple greetings...LOL!)


----------



## Dr.Op (Aug 17, 2014)

Russian or Finnish.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Sign language.


----------



## Derse Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

I honestly adore German and Finnish. Though, my own language, Nepalese, is incredibly beautiful with soft sounds and meanings.


----------



## Awkwardacious (Aug 11, 2014)

brajenful said:


> I would say Japanese. I would learn it, but it would sound terrible if I were the one speaking. Also, my English is far from perfect (or even adequate), so I have to focus on that right now.


Haha, Japanese can be a bit troublesome. :frustrating:

Is English not your first language?


----------



## Awkwardacious (Aug 11, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> French sounds most romantic, followed by Spanish - even when they speak English their accent sounds good


Ugh I know right. It's their friggin' sexy accent. 

Wish I could sound as good as them...


----------



## brajenful (Feb 16, 2014)

Princess Wannabe said:


> Haha, Japanese can be a bit troublesome. :frustrating:
> 
> Is English not your first language?


English is my second, which I'm learning for about 8 years now (both at school and at home). My native language is Hungarian, which is probably one of the hardest languages on planet earth, and I think it has no connection with the Japanese or English language in terms of its origins.


----------



## Marjy75 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi,
Lucky you, I am french and would love perfect my English.
I am not too bad in writing but I still make some mistakes when speaking.
Perhaps, we could be in touch by Skype.


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm not sure what I would call the most beautiful language.

I will share that I am quite taken by English spoken with a female Welsh accent. To me it sounds angelic.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

I spent some time learning Brazilian Portuguese and I'm in love with the way it sounds, it's prolly my favourite language 

Now I'm learning Dutch, which I also love... many might not consider it beautiful in a more conventional sense, but I find it very cool and interesting


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 14, 2014)

hmmm I just don't have 1 in mind. There are many I like:

French
Irish
Scottish
Hebrew
Russian
Romanian
Polish
Armenian
Latin
Greek
Italian
American English


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

Romanian turns me on, man. Hardcore. My friend Ric a few years back was teaching himself Romanian (he already taught himself german, italian, french, and russian) and gah, hearing him speak was just knee-weakening.

I've always thought French was a beautiful language, but only spoken by certain people. Others, especially ones who weren't native, seem to lack that initial umf when they speak it. Same for Spanish and Italian, too.


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

Danish - Because I don't believe it exists as a real language, it seems to be a poor imitation of Swedish gibberish


----------



## ENFPhedgehog (Aug 20, 2014)

Persian!


----------



## Silverdawn (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh geez, all of the people saying french...and I'm a native french speaker, although from Canada. Canadian french is a bit different in terms of accent and vocabulary (although for the vocabulary part, it's mostly either slang or swears lol). I learned English at a very young age since my mother is British, which makes me very lucky due to how people in Quebec have this lingering hatred and disdain for anything english related, I would have probably never learned a single word of it if my mother didn't let me listen to English TV shows and taught me at such a young age. I remember watching Price is Right when I was in kindergarten lol. I prefer to use English because french is a pain in the ass to type and I find English a lot more "to the point". French also has all of these rules about accents and such. I am good at french but most people around me in school had trouble with it due to how complex the grammar is, which is part of its beauty. It's not practical, but you can weave mind-blowing sentences in french.

I always wanted to learn German though. German, Spanish and Italian are ones I would love to learn. Asian languages are also really interesting. Mandarin for its usefulness too, and Japanese because anime, although anime itself was never a good enough reason to learn a language as complex as Japanese.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Every single language is beautiful. But if I have to choose by my subjective taste I would choose Hungarian. I also love my native language and most people hate it. Beside that every language is unique in it's way and do it's charms. 

Beside Spanish. I really don't like Spanish. But it's just my taste.


----------



## ksmm101 (Aug 23, 2014)

I love it when women find my native tongue attractive(Serbo- Croatian). Unfortunately not many do that I came across. I personally like Japanese and other Asian languages. Probably cause it sounds so different from what I'm used to speaking.


----------



## Ronin_dreamer (Aug 10, 2013)

japanese and I am in the process of learning it as we speak :kitteh:
but honestly how beautiful is this?


----------



## brinyoung (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't know about beautiful, but I love the way Cuban Spanish sounds. The way they drop consonants is just so sloppily endearing.


----------



## AidanOfSweden (Sep 16, 2014)

I love English, especially when it is spoken with a posh female English accent. French sounds really swift, and sounds nice in general. I also love the sound of my language, Swedish.

German sounds badass.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

I am most well-acquainted with European languages of which I deem German and Swedish to be the most pleasing. I must say I have an affinity for Mandarin Chinese but in truth I don't feel qualified to rate it.


----------



## Winegums (Sep 8, 2014)

I actually don't think french is that beautiful.

Italian and Japanese are my two picks.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

^I agree - I think French in speech and in writing is really convoluted.

I like language that is really simple and efficient. 

Spanish seems very efficient. You can have a sentence with no subject and it's perfectly legit. One word sentences. 

Latin is like that, too.

But both Spanish and Latin have this awful system of gendered nouns.

Perhaps Esperanto >> all?


----------



## Winegums (Sep 8, 2014)

emberfly said:


> ^I agree - I think French in speech and in writing is really convoluted.
> 
> I like language that is really simple and efficient.


That's my exact reason why I don't like French, it's on average 1/3 longer to write the same thing in french vs english. 

And they also like to name new things according to what a council says rather than something that makes sense or the original creators name for the object.


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

I think Japanese is beautiful.


----------



## Dreaming of Dragons (Jul 8, 2014)

Well the cutest darn language in the world is Japanese!!! So kawaii :kitteh:


----------



## euphorie (May 21, 2014)

I love the sound of French and Japanese - hence why I have an affinity for them. I love the sound of German as well because they sound good in rock music... but I'm sure other languages can sound good too. Mandarin Chinese can be quite poetic and that's why I like it.


----------



## Maidelane (Sep 21, 2014)

As a student of modern languages... I must go with the cliché... French


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Music


----------



## TheTwin (Nov 27, 2012)

Ich liebe meine Muttersprache - die Sprache Goethes, Hesses, Heines, Freuds, Jungs, Frankls und vieler anderer. But strangely I'm reading in and listening to English more often. Must be because "the Internet" is English. Mais j'adore la langue de l'amour. Pour le moment, j'apprends le français. Je suis un apprenti. :tongue:

(I'm a noob in French, so excuse me)

And something funny:




By the way: I feel "deeply offended" by reducing us Germans to Bavarians. Actually no one in Germany understands Bavarians (which sound more like Austrians) :wink:


----------



## WarriorBard (Jan 24, 2014)

I've always been in love with Cantonese. Especially that "laaa" tone they hit at the end of sentences.


----------



## JohnnyBe (Sep 4, 2014)

I like Spanish a lot.
And recently I was in Iceland and because it's a completely different language to the ones I know, I think it's quite cool


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Easily Arabic. Both the written and spoken language. I'd love to be able to devote the time to learning it.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

Out of all that I've heard I'm going to have to go with Gaulish


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

French hands down. A guy could call me a hairy gargantuan spider in french and I wouldn't care. <3 Don't any of you french wisecracks call me a hairy gargantuan spider to be cute. I'm watching you. o_o


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

To me Japanese or Swedish


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I chose to learn French because I thought it was a beautiful language, but I have to say that Arabic is perhaps more beautiful. Especially the French sounding Arabic like they speak in Lebanon.


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

I've always thought Russian was. However, I have no desire to learn it.

I'll just listen.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

The sexiest language, French. The richest language, Chinese, it has words with nuance that cannot be translated to English without writing a whole paragraph. The most amazing language, Greek, it was created more than 3,000 years ago, yet it has words for all the latest technology.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Morfinyon said:


> I love Quenya =D
> I used to study it a lot but now I've forgotten most of my Quenya ;_;
> I need to refresh it again owo


Ahhh I forgot what Quenyan sounds like. I don't think they speak so much in the movies. I tried to learn both Sindarin and Quenyan at one point but my motivation for learning useless languages is limited, lol. 



Aerosong said:


> Yes! I've taken college classes and lessons from Japanese speakers but I never did become fluent. I love the language. Same with Spanish. I was born into an English speaking family but learned Spanish young, I used to dream in Spanish, now I've lost it.
> I looove studying languages. Must run in my family because we have some language professors in there.


Japanese is beautiful <3 I've picked up bits and pieces from what I watch. Not much but better than none! And when I hear phrases repeatedly I look them up. Actually I had an app which was really good which taught me some I still remember but I stopped using it. I should probably pick it up again, because I really want to be fluent at some point. The great thing about it is that it's actually a really easy language, it's only the writing which is hard. And thanks to the popularity of Romaji I don't plan to ever learn Kanji, though I learned some Hiragana when I was younger since I had a Japanese friend for a few months who taught me.

As for Spanish, I'm half Mexican and though I was never born there, I know enough to converse with my family when I visit. I love it when I dream in Spanish. Doesn't happen very often but let's face it, bilingual dreams are awesome.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Finnish and Italian for me.


----------



## Sempiturtle (Jun 3, 2014)

I like Italian and Spanish


----------



## Another_username (Oct 23, 2014)

Farsi


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Spanish, Italian, French 
I would often tune in on one of the foreign stations and close my eyes
it was like listening to music


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> Spanish, Italian, French
> I would often tune in on one of the foreign stations and close my eyes
> it was like listening to music


Are you sure it wasn't a music station?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I think I know the difference


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Not because it's my own language but Spanish it's the most poetic language, I really love it.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

German


----------



## EchoEnola (Oct 28, 2014)

I think Gaelic languages are beautiful sounding when spoken. Confusing as heck when written!


----------



## elena1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I think French, Arabic and Spanish are very beautiful, wish i spoke them all perfect, but only a little french and a little arabic so far.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Swedish. I've been watching some of Ingmar Bergman's movies recently - _Wild Strawberries, The Seventh Seal _and _Smiles of a Summer Night_ _- _and it sounds a lovely language. Lilting and musical; and as a native English speaker who has some German, surprisingly easy to understand.


----------



## stephybear (Oct 27, 2014)

I concur, I love the sound of French and Arabic. I took French for 4 years.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

English is the best language ever created, with its different beautiful accents from posh British to harsh Texan :kitteh:
I've been studying it for 18 years now, and even though I do like my mother tongue - Spanish - very much, my ears and cold-NT-heart can't stop melting every time I listen to the English language.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

I incline to believe Dutch and French are the most appealing to me. I wish I actually picked them up again. They always send me to fairytales lands.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

NobleRaven said:


> I incline to believe Dutch and French are the most appealing to me. I wish I actually picked them up again. They always send me to fairytales lands.


Een prachtige taal hebben we hier in ons kikkerlandje, niet? Als nu alleen ons accent in het Engels niet zo verschrikkelijk klonk...


----------



## Happy about Nothing. (Mar 24, 2011)

French and Japanese. :]


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

Klingon. It may sound harsh to some people, but can really sound quite beautiful when expressed in poetry and ceremonies. Then again, Michael Dorn has a really beautiful radio-voice, so of course, he'll make Klingon sound nice! 

Oh, and Morse codes are awesome.


----------



## dexysmidnight (Dec 4, 2014)

French, Icelandic and Persian (Farsi.)


----------

